# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  σπρει συντηρησης μεγαφωνων

## papkir

γνωριζει καποιος αν υπαρχει καποιο σπρει ή αλλος τροπος για να συντηρηθουν παλια μεγαφωνα ;
ευχαριστω

----------

